# Anyone want to play CSI Vegas?



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I would appreciate a bit of medical opinion .. or hunting opinion... please for a little problem I am going through.

I keep finding dead folks' parts on my roof, driveway, etc. 

Or do I?

A little explanation. We live near... well not too near but near enough a community that practices "aerial burial". That is when you don't bury your dead.. you leave them in the open.. smeared with yogurt and honey.. for the buzzards to finish. 

This is the way of the Tibet people, Hollywood Hippies, and in my case, Parsi/Zorastrians... a people who follow an ancient religion from pre-Islamic Iran. *Yes, it is an old and acceptable practice in this part of the world. We can't interfere with their religious belief system. So nobody is getting arrested or whatever.*

Problem is... the buzzards often drop stuff. On my head. I am not Dalai-Lama. He may think it's cool. *I* do not think it's cool.

Someone said, the bones look human. I said no way! Well then show them to a doctor. Ha! Doc wants 1000 Rupees even if I say HI to him..... So all I got are you guys. *You guys are for free.*

From my high school biology, I am pretty sure these are parts of a backbone. But is it Aunt Martha... or just some critter? What does it look like to you? Too small?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Haha.... nothing??? 

I know it was a weird post. But my life is weird (no fault of my own) and I live in a weird city. So I thought of asking here... the internet was made for weird stuff, no? Figured with all them people hunting squirrels and other critters someone might tell me if these belonged to a critter ... or not.

But oh well. Live long and prosper.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sean Khan said:


> Haha.... nothing???
> 
> I know it was a weird post. But my life is weird (no fault of my own) and I live in a weird city. So I thought of asking here... the internet was made for weird stuff, no? Figured with all them people hunting squirrels and other critters someone might tell me if these belonged to a critter ... or not.
> 
> But oh well. Live long and prosper.


Definitely a backbone, or a finger bone of something huge!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Definitely a backbone, or a finger bone of something huge!
> View attachment 356477


MO! That's hilarious!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> something huge!


Bovine?



Tree Man said:


> MO! That's hilarious!


I'm afraid I don't see how parts of Uncle Albert falling on my roof is funny?

Okay maybe it is.... but I am showing respect (not much but I try)... just in case. 🤣

Am I supposed to say a few words before I throw it into the trash.... or is straight to trash OK?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> MO! That's hilarious!


I didn’t want to mention that my metric system of measurement was lost in the 4th grade. So as far as I can tell that piece of chicken neck looks about 4ft across.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sean Khan said:


> Bovine?
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I don't see how parts of Uncle Albert falling on my roof is funny?
> ...


So you are not going to admit that you are tempted to taste it eh?


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

The google/firefox/microsoft image identifier says its an office ruler


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Sean Khan said:


> Bovine?
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I don't see how parts of Uncle Albert falling on my roof is funny?


Very true. No offense or disrespect meant. But the finger joint of " something huge" made me chuckle.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean I think you should regift it. How’s your throwing arm?
I would have chimed in but I only play CSI: Miami. Entirely so I can say stupid one liners and then put on my mirrored shades.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> How’s your throwing arm?


Throwing arm is in excellent condition.

I have been waiting all my life for someone to ask me that.

Thank you for asking.

BTW, I can slingshot it away. Because we are slingshot people. It will go a lot further. Maybe right up to that bearded born-again fella's house.... will probably think it's manna from heaven....



Sandstorm said:


> I only play CSI: Miami. Entirely so I can say stupid one liners and then put on my mirrored shades.


I did that once. Won't do it again. 



MOJAVE MO said:


> So you are not going to admit that you are tempted to taste it eh?


No I am NOT tempted. I haven't even touched it with my hands!



MOJAVE MO said:


> that piece of chicken neck


Naw... someone else told me it's the right size for goat/sheep kind of critter.

If that belongs to a chicken, I would NOT want to run into THAT chicken in a dark alley.



cromag said:


> The google/firefox/microsoft image identifier says its an office ruler


🤣

Printed ruler (you can google for printing your own printable rulers). Very accurate. I carry a few in my wallet in case I need to take pictures like these. Disposable of course.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Ooooo... didn't realize it was almost Halloween when I started this thread......

I have never been accused of not having excellent timing.


----------

